# Help identify this painting



## Pickypicaso (8 mo ago)

I can't seem to find anything on this painting and Im here to see if anyone might know more about this Janson Turner Painting.


----------



## Sally heck (8 mo ago)

I have this painting. Got it through a rent a center over 20ty some years ago. The signature on it is Janson Turne. I looked hard, but there is no R at the end.🤷


Pickypicaso said:


> I can't seem to find anything on this painting and Im here to see if anyone might know more about this Janson Turner Painting.
> View attachment 68845


I'll


----------



## LaDonna Cook (3 mo ago)

I have the exact same painting can't find anything on the internet about it


----------

